# How do I teach my dog to use a pool?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

It's 106 today. So after my meeting with the good ole professor I decided to try to get the pups to use the pool. 

This is probably not the best way to go about it but I brought a ton of treats out, and coaxed Zeeva onto the steps inside the pool. Then I hoisted her off the steps and let her doggie paddle while I propped her up above the water. She naturally would turn toward the steps to get out of the pool which is good, right? We did this several times. Then I let her go and swim a short distance to the steps to get out. This is where she'd panic  Then she wouldn't want to go back into the pool. I'm guessing she needs a doggie life jacket but I don't want to purchase one. I've faith that she can learn to enjoy using the pool without it. I can't wait to see her doggie cannon balling into the water.


With Smokey things were disastrous. I basically carried him into the water and at that point he panicked. Then he wouldn't let me near him to try to coax him or carry him in again  


I need some suggestions as to how we can make this ordeal a more natural and fun one. 

The thing that's freaking me out a bit is that we haven't had a walk in probably a month due to the heat, me being sick or out of town. And Zeeva has already put on 5lbs-7lbs. She's honestly a big fatty mess. I asked my husband the other day who our ugliest pet was and he (without hesitation) said Zeeva. It's funny to joke around about it but I need to get her weight under control somehow. I think swimming might be a good outlet if we can be guided a little.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Go in the pool when she is hungry and give her the best treats possible when she is standing on the deck. Then gradually let her put one foot in the water to get a treat and build it up slowly. It has to be her idea to do this.Take your time. You need extra time to get her confidence in you back. A child might feel supported by holding them in deep water but most dogs freak out as you know. Unlike for children, "coaxing" is too close to "forcing", according to dogs.


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

Started at a lake with a shallow boat dock, threw the ball into wading depth 4-5 times a little deeper each time, then out to swimming depth, she looked at me three or four times, kept telling her to get her ball, she looked at it for a while then stepped off and got it. Have had no problems with swimming ever since.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> It's 106 today. So after my meeting with the good ole professor I decided to try to get the pups to use the pool.
> 
> This is probably not the best way to go about it but I brought a ton of treats out, and coaxed Zeeva onto the steps inside the pool. Then I hoisted her off the steps and let her doggie paddle while I propped her up above the water. She naturally would turn toward the steps to get out of the pool which is good, right? We did this several times. Then I let her go and swim a short distance to the steps to get out. This is where she'd panic  Then she wouldn't want to go back into the pool. I'm guessing she needs a doggie life jacket but I don't want to purchase one. I've faith that she can learn to enjoy using the pool without it. I can't wait to see her doggie cannon balling into the water.
> 
> ...



I know my girl likes it when she has a life jacket on, she will swim with us for a solid hour straight if she has her life jacket on, but with it off, it's quick 5min in 10min out bursts. 

For her to like water we bought a "water fun" only toy, she only gets it when we were going to swim, throw it in the middle once she's hyped up, and let um go for it


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How about a ball? Does she like to fetch? I wish I had a pool, my goldens love to swim. I'm sure I could get thd GSD's in it to.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

llombardo said:


> How about a ball? Does she like to fetch? I wish I had a pool, my goldens love to swim. I'm sure I could get thd GSD's in it to.


I can try but she has almost zero ball or toy drive when outside...tomorrow is another hot day!!!

Come here and swim with us! c:


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Zeeva, based on what you are describing, I would take your dogs to a lake where they can wade in before swimming to get them acclimated to water.

With my current dog, I introduced him to swimming on Lake Michigan... I just went in and started swimming away from shore, and, sure enough, Riley decided he wanted to follow. With my last dog, it was the same. 

Both my last, and current dog, became avid water dogs... Riley beats most labs in speed to getting out to the ball I have thrown for him in the lake. Note: Anyone who knows dog beaches, knows that labs will try to poach any ball thrown in water. So, I am glad my dog always gets to "his" ball by out-swimming the labs : )


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yeah...I'm in the camp with the favorite fetch toy....slowly and surely....one stroke further away at a time. Too little is better than too much...guaranteed. I blew it with one of my shepherds, forcing the issue...never again. Maybe even enticing them by splashing the water coupled with a "what's that"...or a "get it". GSDs seem to cover the spectrum when it comes to water and I am lucky with my latest greatest pal...she loves the water. I got it right for once.


SuperG


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kaleb would play on the baja step. When we had the pool redone we had a "puppy ramp" put in so they have something to swim up. We have steps too. Anyway, Kaleb would play on the baja step and then he found the ramp. He was only 3 months old and when he went down the ramp he floated so he started swimming. We have not been able to keep him out of the pool since then. 

Riley loved the baja step, but did not care for swimming. We had to put a puppy life vest on him at first. Then he could swim without it, but he did not care for swimming. We wanted to make sure he knew how to get out if he fell in.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I did see Caesar do it on the "Dog Whisper" he basically forced the issue "but" they showed it in elapsed time he lead the dog into the pool with a leash, the dog more or less, gave up and stepped in the pool. 

It's most likely pretty easy to screw that approach up, so just throwing it out there. If your dog won't play with toys that does make some things harder!


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

We started with carrying our dogs in and just walked around holding them so they could get used to the water. We would then sit on the steps with them sitting on the steps next to us. Then, just like little kids, we would do short distance swim of "swim to daddy!" Until they gain confidence


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Try as I might, my dog HATES swimming. I think some just don't like it.

I have to say, she felt much more secure with a life jacket, I know you don't want to buy one, but it might help them feel more secure

Swimming is wonderful exercise for them, I hope you can get her swimming!

That said, for the weight issue, maybe cut back food a bit. I do that with my own dog when she gains a bit, I never let her start getting chubby.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Our 7 mo old loves swimming in a lake but isn't crazy about swimming in the pool yet. He loves going on the first step, laying down to cool off, and drinking. Then he gets out and runs around the pool while we are in it. I think it is the zero entry of the lake he loves so he is in control of when he is swimming.

I would love for him to actually swim in the pool for summer exercise but that hasn't happened a lot yet. We have to actually put him in where he will indulge us for a few minutes and then get out. For me, if he just gets in the pool to cool down, I am fine with that.

We even invited our neighbor's water crazy lab over hoping that Samson would follow her into the pool but he didn't. ;-)


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

I taught my male to swim when he was a puppy by gradually placing toys and treats further and further out in the water at a lake. For a while he wouldn't go out past where he could touch the bottom, but eventually it just clicked he could swim, and he's been a crazy water dog since then.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a life jacket I could purchase? They're so expensive :c

We went swimming again today. Zeeva wasn't afraid when I pulled her in and even swam on her own a short distance to the steps. I think we are making progress although today she kept gulping the water.

I cut her food back by about half a cup. I think she gets hungry because she cries and paces so I give in and give her a carrot or an apple...

I'll take pictures soon...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Does anyone have a life jacket I could purchase? They're so expensive :c
> 
> We went swimming again today. Zeeva wasn't afraid when I pulled her in and even swam on her own a short distance to the steps. I think we are making progress although today she kept gulping the water.
> 
> ...


They were under 30 dollars at Petsmart.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

llombardo said:


> They were under 30 dollars at Petsmart.


Oh my the ones I was looking at were like $70! K. Will check there 

Thank you lovely!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Oh my the ones I was looking at were like $70! K. Will check there
> 
> Thank you lovely!


I have four of them, at the end of the season they go on clearance here.

Outward Hound Dog Lifejacket


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have 2 dogs. A GSD who will go into out pool and swim and a Newfy mix who absolutely refuses to go into the pool. He will go into lakes, rivers and oceans...but no pool. We have tried everything with him, but he will not go. The GSD on the other hand, takes a dip when she is hot, or will fetch her toys. We have steps that you can walk in and out of the pool. I just think some dogs like it and some don't.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes we did!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Isn't there some rule about not going swimming until at least 20 minutes after eating??? Or does that just apply to wimpy children being bullied by overprotective fearful parents? Or maybe a "swimming helmet" should be used...yeah..a bathing helmet, we need those as most house accidents happen in the bath/shower. 

SuperG


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Isn't there some rule about not going swimming until at least 20 minutes after eating??? Or does that just apply to wimpy children being bullied by overprotective fearful parents? Or maybe a "swimming helmet" should be used...yeah..a bathing helmet, we need those as most house accidents happen in the bath/shower.
> 
> SuperG



Actually, you're onto a gold mine. I'm surprised this is not in stores yet.
The bathing helmet that is. As the amazing George Carlin said 'soon kids will need a helmet for jerking off' loose (c)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Yes we did!
> View attachment 223137


Good Job


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

lalachka said:


> As the amazing George Carlin said 'soon kids will need a helmet for jerking off' loose (c)



LOL...you veddy veddy funny...


SuperG


----------

